# Kushina Vs Madara's PS



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

inspire by 

I guess it's time to give Kushina some attention in stead of his husband and adorable child. 



Half dead Kushina one-shoted Kurama, and we know Madara's PS is only as powerful as a Bijuu


So, what's the likelihood that full power Kushina solos the PS as well? 

Note: this is NOT a fight between madara and Kushina directly, but rather the susanoo against the chains.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

If PS isn't allowed to do anything then she could solo it otherwise PS swings it's swords god knows how many times to cut the chains


----------



## Kyu (Sep 26, 2014)

> Note: this is NOT a fight between madara and Kushina directly, but rather the susanoo against the chains.



Then why not put 'Kushina's Chakra Chains vs Perfect Susano'o' as the title?


*OT:*
A Kushina at 100% wielding chains could probably hold PS down if it stands idle - which isn't much of an accomplishment. Under any other circumstance, PS swings its sword...

In an actual fight between the two charaters: Kushina kicks Madara in the cunt. GG.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Bonly said:


> If PS isn't allowed to do anything then she could solo it otherwise PS swings it's swords god knows how many times to cut the chains



How is the PS going to move its hands if they are chained up? 



Kyu said:


> Then why not put 'Kushina's Chakra Chains vs Perfect Susano'o' as the title?



Don't know I thought of that note at the end because I figured I might get some stupid responses.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2014)

PS steps on her.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> PS steps on her.



*Spoiler*: __ 









would be funny to see fool madara again.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree. People are stating that the chains will hold a stand still PS, but couldnt if one were to move...If was just going to stand still it wouldn't need restrained from one. Madara made a reference about the power of his PS compared to the power of the biju. Thus its safe to say Chains > PS.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I agree. People are stating that the chains will hold a stand still PS, but couldnt if one were to move...If was just going to stand still it wouldn't need restrained from one. Madara made a reference about the power of his PS compared to the power of the biju. Thus its safe to say Chains > PS.



I was honestly like "WTF" when I read that. I was like WTH is she going to use to chain for, if the PS
is going to stay still by itself.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 26, 2014)

> People are stating that the chains will hold a stand still PS, but couldnt if one were to move...If was just going to stand still it wouldn't need restrained from one.



I meant hold a stationary PS down like it did Kurama - force it down & make it eat dirt.

Should've been more specific but meh.



> Don't know I thought of that note at the end because I figured I might get some stupid responses.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How is the PS going to move its hands if they are chained up?



How are the chains gonna get on PS if they are cut up?


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 26, 2014)

It's not impossible to catch a moving PS. You all think Kurama wants to be chained up like a little dog? He would've tried to run if he could, but he couldn't.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Bonly said:


> How are the chains gonna get on PS if they are cut up?



Because they appear from underneath it, and they are extremely fast as well that Kurama did not even get the chance to move. Kurama was noticed to be very fast, but Madara's giant PS not so much, so I think since it did succeed agains Kurama, who's faster than the PS, and probably stronger as well, or at the very least as powerful, then I don't see why wouldn't it work against Madara's ps.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Because they appear from underneath it,



But they are already cut to pieces so what does it matter 



> and they are extremely fast as well that Kurama did not even get the chance to move.



Not impressive.



> Kurama was noticed to be very fast, but Madara's giant PS not so much,



Kurama hasn't done much to be considered fast, PS cutting and sword making/throwing on the other hand has.



> so I think since it did succeed agains Kurama, who's faster than the PS, and probably stronger as well, or at the very least as powerful, then I don't see why wouldn't it work against Madara's ps.



Good for you


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

> =Bonly;51824069]But they are already cut to pieces so what does it matter


How are they going to be cut to pieces before they even appear, that makes no sense. 


> Kurama hasn't done much to be considered fast, PS cutting and sword making/throwing on the other hand has.



lol. what? 
Naruto stated that Kurama is so fast, and that was only half of him and his power. 
if anything it's PS who hasn't shown any speed feat whatsoever! 

- the sword making as you called it was not any different from Kurama making his TBBs. 
and i.e their companied attacks against Hashi's Buddha were at the same time!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 26, 2014)

The thing is that Kushina's chains are particularly potent against bijuu, so their ability to restrain a bijuu might not directly transfer to her ability to restrain a PS.

On the other hand, she can just go 100% Kurama mode and gatling gun bijuudama at it, and that could work.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50% Kyubi. Try again.



Not sure about you guys but I always thought that those chains are specifically imbued with anti-biju properties. Uzumaki-related and Uzumaki having sealing techs affinity. Gedo Mazo have them. Only used on Bijus. One time it was used against Mokuton and simply did decently. Biju-lvl entity without biju-nature isn't going to be bothered by those imo.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How are they going to be cut to pieces before they even appear, that makes no sense.



They are gonna get cut to pieces as soon as they appear, but you don't understand how it does such? that makes no sense .



> lol. what?
> Naruto stated that Kurama is so fast, and that was only half of him and his power.



That was in Naruto's mind, the same place Killer B's hand transformed into Gyuki's head after catching a Bijuudama and eating it saving Naruto and the same place base Naruto could float in mid air 



> if anything it's PS who hasn't shown any speed feat whatsoever!



if anything it's Kurama who hasn't shown any speed feats whatsoever!



> - the sword making as you called it was not any different from Kurama making his TBBs.



So PS has to balance a ratio of 8:2 when making a sword like Kurama does for a Bijuudama? 



> and as such their companied attacks against Hashi's Buddha were at the same time!



doesn't change the fact that the way they make their bombs/swords are different!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 26, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> 50% Kyubi. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about you guys but I always thought that those chains are specifically imbued with anti-biju properties. Uzumaki-related and Uzumaki having sealing techs affinity. Gedo Mazo have them. Only used on Bijus. One time it was used against Mokuton and simply did decently. Biju-lvl entity without biju-nature isn't going to be bothered by those imo.



But AP.

It counterbalanced the _Bhudda._


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2014)

^ That weren't Kushina's chains


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 26, 2014)

Kushina's chains are 100x better because they aren't infused with an unhealthy love and failure.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't remember any impressive movement speed feats from Kurama. His attack speed is decent I guess.

PS slashes.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 26, 2014)

In terms of physical strength with no abilities involved (including swords), Perfect Susano'o absolutely massacres even 100% Kyuubi. Kushina's chains are incapable of holding down an entity that immense in size, and nothing is stopping Madara's PS from simply kicking the ground and producing a crater that swallows her.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 26, 2014)

PS steps on her.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Sep 26, 2014)

PS is stated to rival the biju, not a biju. 

this is supported by sasukes perfect susano equaling narutos six paths senjutsu mode which utilizes the power of every biju.

the chains arent strong enough to restrain PS. kushina tries to restrain its ankle, but PS just ignores them and steps on her anyway.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTUy_zA3P0[/YOUTUBE]


/thread


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 26, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The thing is that Kushina's chains are particularly potent against bijuu, so their ability to restrain a bijuu might not directly transfer to her ability to restrain a PS.
> 
> On the other hand, she can just go 100% Kurama mode and gatling gun bijuudama at it, and that could work.



I was going to say the same thing. CHakra Chains are 'supper effective' against Bijuus. That doesn't mean they would hold off Susano'o. Unless i am missing something.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Kushina when half dead held down 100% Kurama. 100% Kurama was presented as being around P-Susano'o in strength. 100% Kushina should not have an issue holding down P-Susano'o.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> 50% Kyubi. Try again.
> .



and that was not even 1% of Kushina. She was just a tiny chakra of what left of the real Kushina, that Minato sealed in Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> PS is stated to rival the biju, not a biju.
> 
> this is supported by sasukes perfect susano equaling narutos six paths senjutsu mode which utilizes the power of every biju.
> 
> the chains arent strong enough to restrain PS. kushina tries to restrain its ankle, but PS just ignores them and steps on her anyway.



Lol

there is no proof whatsoever that Sasuke's PS is equal to Naruto's SM with every Bijuu. Not sure from where you came up with this. In addition, Naruto has only half of Kurama, and a tiny amount of chakra of each of the other Bijuu. 

And if we assumed that they are equal, it's not because of the Susanoo, but rather the Rinnegan and all of its abilities. 

- Fan-fiction. U_U
Madara's PS is at most as powerful as Kurama, and actually Kurama showed that he's stronger.
Madara's PS can only cut the top of the mountains, but Kurama can erase the whole thing. U_U


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> and that was not even 1% of Kushina. She was just a tiny chakra of what left of the real Kushina, that Minato sealed in Naruto.


It was Kushina. Same chakra ghost as Obito or previous Kages called back by Hagoromo. Amount of chakra doesn't matter - it simply allows the spirit to anchor itself to the Real or how Kishi calls it "Impure" World. Edo Tensei need just a little bit of physical body to call back the whole fully powered soul.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> It was Kushina. Same chakra ghost as Obito or previous Kages called back by Hagoromo. Amount of chakra doesn't matter - it simply allows the spirit to anchor itself to the Real or how Kishi calls it "Impure" World. Edo Tensei need just a little bit of physical body to call back the whole fully powered soul.



No. 
1- B stated clearly that he will be weaker fighting inside of Naruto.
2- Obito did not have much either, and he vanished after a little of time.

The other Kages were summoned as they were by Hagoromo. Also, this is completely different that what Minato did, as he did not seal his and her soul inside of Naruto, but their CHAKRA. And if it is as you say, then there is no different between 50% of Kurama or 100% by that logic.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> No.
> 1- B stated clearly that he will be weaker fighting inside of Naruto.


 Killer B. Living person. Who only temporarily was able Naruto's inner space. Completely different from Kushina's situation.



Hussain said:


> 2- Obito did not have much either, and he vanished after a little of time.


 Obito gave Kakashi Sharingan and Rikudo's chakra. And left because he decided to do so. Not because he couldn't stay for a longer period. 



Hussain said:


> The other Kages were summoned as they were by Hagoromo. Also, this is completely different that what Minato did, as he did not seal his and her soul inside of Naruto, but their CHAKRA. And if it is as you say, then there is no different between 50% of Kurama or 100% by that logic.


 Do you even read what I type? Minato seals chakra. So that Kushina's soul would be able to meet Naruto through that link. Kages were same chakra ghost as other ghosts we saw before. Kurama's chakra was specifically split and sealed in different places - again a different situation.

I actually remembered a good point against my reasoning while typing all that. But you didn't use it, sadly.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2014)

Madara was simply talking about destructive capacity. Aka, comparing one swing of his sword to a bijuudama.
We haven't seen any bijuu replicate what PS did, physically. 

So Madara unsheaths his swords, breaking the chains and atomizing Kushina in the process.

You could as well pit Madara against Konohomaru because the difference would be negligible.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 26, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kushina when half dead held down 100% Kurama. 100% Kurama was presented as being around P-Susano'o in strength. 100% Kushina should not have an issue holding down P-Susano'o.



Susano'o swung its sword in the general direction of a mountain and cut it in half, blowing up everything in the way. 

When  did the Fox display that kind of physical strength...


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You could as well pit Madara against Konohomaru because the difference would be negligible.



Implying Konohamaru wouldn't bunshin feint GG.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

Bonly said:


> How are the chains gonna get on PS if they are cut up?




How can we be certain that the chains can even be cut by the PS ? If said chains held the same power as the PS ( because we know PS=Biju in power ) then why do we assume it can even destroy it ?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> How can we be certain that the chains can even be cut by the PS ?



Nothing suggest they can't be cut so I have no reason to assume they magically can't.



> If said chains held the same power as the PS ( because we know PS=Biju in power ) then why do we assume it can even destroy it ?



Being able to hold something doesn't mean said same thing can't destroy it given the right tools.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

@ Bonly

Ok then we are both free to speculate for both sides since theres no proof that the chains can be or can't be cut. Thus making this debate futile. But the only thing we do know for sure is that *Chains > Biju = PS...*


----------



## Rocky (Sep 26, 2014)

Biju = PS in overall power scale.

PS >>> Biju in actual _physical_ ability, and the chains are physical restraints, so...


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Biju = PS in overall power scale.
> 
> PS >>> Biju in actual _physical_ ability, and the chains are physical restraints, so...




We never actually got to see a Biju go agasint a PS. But I'm sure PS > Biju in a fight because the PS have actual fighting abilities, not just destructive power like the Biju. But if your arms and legs are restrained by something that is strong enough to hold the destructive powers of a biju which is equal to the PS, then I don't see why the chains couldn't also hold the PS from swinging its sword or walking


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 26, 2014)

PS is stronger than a Bijuu physically (not counting the Juubi/Shinju/Kaguya) and the Chains are specially made against the Bijuus so PS slash the chain while Madara is having breakfast.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> @ Bonly
> 
> But the only thing we do know for sure is that *Chains > Biju = PS...*



Just because a Bijuu and PS are equal to each in the damage output supposedly that doesn't mean Bijuu=PS overall so just because chains>Bijuu, that doesn't mean chains>PS.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Just because a Bijuu and PS are equal to each in the damage output supposedly that doesn't mean Bijuu=PS overall so just because chains>Bijuu, that doesn't mean chains>PS.



Yes, your right.

It doesnt HAVE to mean that but certainly could.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 26, 2014)

The Uzumaki clan had special chan jutsu specifically to take control of Bjuu. Hence why Obito learns this, and uses it when the Pein Chakra rod receivers failed.

Nothing suggest she would have power to restrain the Uchiha's Susano'o in the same manner. It would come down to her chain's physical strength vs Susano's. Susano wins.

Although if it was V4 or something she could prob have much better odds at restraining that.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 26, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I agree. People are stating that the chains will hold a stand still PS, but couldnt if one were to move...If was just going to stand still it wouldn't need restrained from one. Madara made a reference about the power of his PS compared to the power of the biju. Thus its safe to say Chains > PS.


I don't understand what you're talking about.

Terrible comparison. It's basically A > B, B > C, thus, A > C which is incorrect in this case as Madara's Perfect Susano'O can, you know, just swing his sword around until it hits her. 

Also, where's the proof that the physical strength of Madara's PS is on par with the Kyuubi's or the latter is stronger than it?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> The Uzumaki clan had special chan jutsu specifically to take control of Bjuu. Hence why Obito learns this, and uses it when the Pein Chakra rod receivers failed.
> 
> Nothing suggest she would have power to restrain the Uchiha's Susano'o in the same manner. It would come down to her chain's physical strength vs Susano's. Susano wins.
> 
> Although if it was V4 or something she could prob have much better odds at restraining that.



Actually wasn't that an outer path/gedo abilitiy ?


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about.
> 
> Terrible comparison. It's basically A > B, B > C, thus, A > C which is incorrect in this case as Madara's Perfect Susano'O can, you know, just swing his sword around until it hits her.
> 
> Also, where's the proof that the physical strength of Madara's PS is on par with the Kyuubi's or the latter is stronger than it?




This is what we know.

Biju= PS (In destructive power)

Chains > Biju

Which follows as Chains > Biju = PS ( Pretty Simple )

Some are saying that nothing suggest that the chains could also hold the PS. But then again nothing suggests the opposite either. We dont know whether it can or not, we just know that it has restrained something of similar destructive capabilities


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Yes, your right.
> 
> It doesnt HAVE to mean that but certainly could.



Doubt it but sure there's a small chance


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 26, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Actually wasn't that an outer path/gedo abilitiy ?



It's the same ability either way.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

Isn't (doesn't? I dunno lol) the chains being stronger than the woods gives it a good odds as well?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> It's the same ability either way.



Yeah they look and work exactly the same. Thats why its a bit confusing. I wonder why do Uzumaki have Gedo/outer path ability or vice versa ?


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 26, 2014)

The chains are a sealing technique. Just because they have only been seen used against bijuu doesn't mean they're worthless anywhere else. If the chains wrapped around PS, it won't be swinging anything. It will just be slowly dragged into the user. You think Kurama didn't want to just claw his way out? Kurama had to wait until Kushina weakened before he could make any moves. Kurama's chakra doesn't get drained by the chains like wood dragon does. He still retains full power, but he can't fight it because it's that strong.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> The chains are a sealing technique. *Just because they have only been seen used against bijuu doesn't mean they're worthless anywhere else.* If the chains wrapped around PS, it won't be swinging anything. It will just be slowly dragged into the user. You think Kurama didn't want to just claw his way out? Kurama had to wait until Kushina weakened before he could make any moves. Kurama's chakra doesn't get drained by the chains like wood dragon does. He still retains full power, but he can't fight it because it's that strong.



they have been used against the Buddha statue, and they destroyed its arms.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 27, 2014)

Why is this even up for debate ? Madara rapes with PS.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 27, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Why is this even up for debate ? Madara rapes with PS.



is't up for debate because Madara's PS is as strong as a Biju, and dying Kushina stomped
full power Kurama, so she could do the same for Madara's Ps.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> is't up for debate because Madara's PS is as strong as a Biju, and dying Kushina stomped
> full power Kurama, so she could do the same for Madara's Ps.



PS is more powerful than Kurama physically.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 27, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> PS is more powerful than Kurama physically.




The only reference ever made toward that subject has been made by Madara himself who said biju=PS


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> The only reference ever made toward that subject has been made by Madara himself who said biju=PS



He only talked by destructive power, which a Bijuu has in the name of Tailed Beast Bomb. Physically PS shit on them individually.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 27, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> This is what we know.
> 
> Biju= PS (In destructive power)
> 
> ...


Then, your assumption is completely baseless and just holds on statements. The burden of proof is on you since you're the one making the claim that Kushina's chains can subdue Perfect Susano'O. 

I just go from what is shown. Also, unlike the Kyuubi or any other Bijuu, none of them seem to have a slashing object/power that may cut down the chains/user.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 27, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah they look and work exactly the same. Thats why its a bit confusing. I wonder why do Uzumaki have Gedo/outer path ability or vice versa ?



I guess for the same reason the Kagyuya's have the same bone abilities as bunny girl, the Hyuuga have sharingan, ect.  Uzumaki are some kind of cousin descendents of the Rinnigan sage, and they have the highest affinity for sealing jutsu.  But I don't know.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

So, now we know the PS's attack is barely  as strong as one tail of Kurama, I wonder if this changed anything. 

and before the highly intelligent "oh the child's Kurama is actually all of the Bijuus as once blah blah blah" 
Sasuke's PS has the Sage's chakra as well, while EMS Madara does not. 

So, the chains potentially should solo Madara's PS, but will see what kind of arguments will come up now.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 11, 2014)

You do realise Naruto's Kurama had the Sage's chakra too?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

Didn't I already talked about that dumb point? 
Sasuke's Susanoo has Hagotomo's chakra.

Madara does not, so that's that...


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Didn't I already talked about that dumb point?
> Sasuke's Susanoo has Hagotomo's chakra.
> 
> Madara does not, so that's that...



Where did I talk about Sasuke's PS?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Where did I talk about Sasuke's PS?





If Naruto's BM was powered up, then Sasuke's PS is also powered up by the same amount of power. 

thus, if we take this additional power from the BM, and took the same amount of power from PS
it will result with the same conclusion which is Kurama's tail = PS's sword. Which is also supported by
Madara's statement which he knows that his PS is only as powerful as a Bijuu.  

Which also means, the fact that half dead Kushina was able to stop full power Kurama means she can stop Madara's PS attack who has the same power as Kurama's tail.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If Naruto's BM was powered up, then Sasuke's PS is also powered up by the same amount of power.
> 
> thus, if we take this additional power from the BM, and took the same amount of power from PS
> it will result with the same conclusion which is Kurama's tail = PS's sword. Which is also supported by
> ...



That A>B>C logic.

Also Madara's PS can be as destructive as a Bijuu Bomb.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 11, 2014)

Why was this brought back?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Why was this brought back?



Because we learned that PS's attack = 1 tail from half of Kurama. 
So, the argument about the sword is not as good as it was.


----------



## klutchii (Oct 11, 2014)

sasuke and naruto are both powered up by hagoromo's chakra, but naruto gets an extra boost from his six paths senjutsu body..naruto bm avatar got a far larger boost than sasukes ps..


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Because we learned that PS's attack = 1 tail from half of Kurama.
> So, the argument about the sword is not as good as it was.



By this logic, Mokujin can hit as hard as a Bijuudama since it grabbed one.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

klutchii said:


> sasuke and naruto are both powered up by hagoromo's chakra, but naruto gets an extra boost from his six paths senjutsu body..naruto bm avatar got a far larger boost than sasukes ps..



then Sasuke's PS got a larger power up from the Rinnegan as well since it does give a huge chakra as well.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> By this logic, Mokujin can hit as hard as a Bijuudama since it grabbed one.



don't be foolish please. 
Madara DIRECTLY compared their DESTRUCTIVE power to each other, so stop whining already. 

as a matter of fact, since the chapter one, it was stated that Kurama's tail can create tsunamis, move mountains and all that stuff.


----------



## klutchii (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> then Sasuke's PS got a larger power up from the Rinnegan as well since it does give a huge chakra as well.


I don't doubt that the rinnegan may have boosted susanoo's power, but on the level of six paths senjutsu(which is practically becoming a juubi jinchuuriki) hell no


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> don't be foolish please.
> Madara DIRECTLY compared their DESTRUCTIVE power to each other, so stop whining already.



What are the Bijuu destructive power outside of Bijuu Bomb? 



> as a matter of fact, since the chapter one, it was stated that Kurama's tail can create tsunamis, move mountains and all that stuff.



Using a hyperbole will get you nowhere


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> What are the Bijuu destructive power outside of Bijuu Bomb?
> 
> Using a hyperbole will get you nowhere



- Their tails. Did not the Hacibi destroyed an entire forest with them?  
- It's not anymore, haven't you seen the last chapter yet?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2014)

ET this thread! 



Turrin said:


> Kushina's Chain Jutsu
> 
> Uzamaki Kushina's Jutsu coms from inside Naruto to bind Kyuubi. A characteristic of the Uzamaki Clan is powerful fuuinjutsu*. Chains are released and the opponent is bound head to foot, moving about is sealed*. The chain's, strong point, is how overwhelmingly sturdy (durable basically) they are, kyuubi was quickly suppressed. It was this power that made the Jinchuuriki Kushina the perfect seal for Kyuubi. Uzamaki Karin's Jutsu only shows a mere glimpse of this Jutsu (Basically Karin's Jutsu is a glimpse of this Jutsu's true ability, and I guess that's why Karin was not listed as a user)
> 
> Lol how fucked was Kushina if Karin's Shin Suusenju beating back chains, were only a glimpse of Kushina's Jutsu LOL.




So, people were saying Madara can move his PS to cut the chains, but we know that the movement is also sealed. So, what can he do now?


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2014)

Susano'o would probably be physically equal to BSM Naruto, and I think BSM Naruto is above Kurama in physical strength.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Susano'o would probably be physically equal to BSM Naruto, and I think BSM Naruto is above Kurama in physical strength.



I don't think physical strength matter since it's going to be sealed either way. Also, Madara conformed that his PS rivals a Bijuu, and Naruto is Jinchuuriki, so he's superior to Madara. Actually, BSM Naruto is conformed to be even superior to Hashirama by black Zetsu. Even though power is irrelevant most of the time against
the sealing jutsus.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 25, 2014)

>Implying 50% BSM Naruto is in another league than 100% Kurama.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2014)

Just like how the Hokages stopped the Juubi in one second, but when it got a host, it destroyed them effortlessly.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kushina's Chain Jutsu
> 
> Uzamaki Kushina's Jutsu coms from inside Naruto to bind Kyuubi. A characteristic of the Uzamaki Clan is powerful fuuinjutsu*. Chains are released and the opponent is bound head to foot, moving about is sealed*. The chain's, strong point, is how overwhelmingly sturdy (durable basically) they are, kyuubi was quickly suppressed. It was this power that made the Jinchuuriki Kushina the perfect seal for Kyuubi. Uzamaki Karin's Jutsu only shows a mere glimpse of this Jutsu (Basically Karin's Jutsu is a glimpse of this Jutsu's true ability, and I guess that's why Karin was not listed as a user)
> 
> Lol how fucked was Kushina if Karin's Shin Suusenju beating back chains, were only a glimpse of Kushina's Jutsu LOL.



Argument, Kyu, do you have it? 

Even though I'm not sure why people are surprised exactly. 
almost dying Kushina stopped full Kurama, and Madara stated his PS rivals a bijuu. 
yes, its look is different, but that's about it. The size and the power is more or less the same. 

or is it because "madara"? 
as we had "because its Hashirama" before?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## trance (Nov 25, 2014)

If Madara's Perfect Susanoo is stationary, then yea. If not, then good luck.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2014)

Trance said:


> If Madara's Perfect Susanoo is stationary, then yea. If not, then good luck.



Irrelevant. The Chain seals the movement. He wouldn't be able to move it even if he wants to. Even Kurama who's more or less as powerful couldn't move. So, yes, good luck to madara's PS to move an inch.


----------



## trance (Nov 25, 2014)

Can it catch a mobile construct? The Kyubi seemed pretty stationary to me.


----------



## Amol (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes Kushina can stop PS for some time .
PS won't be outright ignore it. That is just BS.
Question would be how long Kushina will be able to stop PS from moving.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Argument, Kyu, do you have it?
> 
> Even though I'm not sure why people are surprised exactly.
> almost dying Kushina stopped full Kurama, and Madara stated his PS rivals a bijuu.
> ...





Me two months ago said:


> *OT:*
> A Kushina at 100% wielding chains could probably hold PS down if it stands idle - which isn't much of an accomplishment. Under any other circumstance, PS swings its sword...
> 
> In an actual fight between the two charaters:
> Kushina kicks Madara in the cunt. GG.



**


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can it catch a mobile construct? The Kyubi seemed pretty stationary to me.



Of course Kurama would be immobile since the chains sealed his movement. ck 


Kyu said:


> **



oh you..


----------

